# Tie Wrapping to purlins



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Probably, but we would need more information.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes but it still looks hack, and Caddy makes a clip for that.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Yes but it still looks hack, and Caddy makes a clip for that.


 Caddy products are nice but if this is going to be above a ceiling they're a waste of money,


----------



## MidwestJW (Oct 13, 2011)

bs1224 said:


> Is it legal?


Doesn't matter if it is legal or not, workmanship is workmanship. If your gonna halfa$$ something you are not a professional.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

MidwestJW said:


> Doesn't matter if it is legal or not, workmanship is workmanship. If your gonna halfa$$ something you are not a professional.


Who said anything about half assing something? I'm guessing you are an Indian and not a chief.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

MidwestJW said:


> Doesn't matter if it is legal or not, workmanship is workmanship. If your gonna halfa$$ something you are not a professional.


They are called 'cable ties' for a reason.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Who said anything about half assing something? I'm guessing you are an Indian and not a chief.


What gave it away..:laughing:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

MidwestJW said:


> Doesn't matter if it is legal or not, workmanship is workmanship. If your gonna halfa$$ something you are not a professional.


I am a professional because I realize that a good portion of Caddy fasteners are around $1.00 and a zip tie is around $0.04.


----------



## MidwestJW (Oct 13, 2011)

knowshorts said:


> I am a professional because I realize that a good portion of Caddy fasteners are around $1.00 and a zip tie is around $0.04.


Maybe I should have asked inwhat application, before going off half cocked. Low voltage, medium voltage, MC


----------



## midgainc (Jan 18, 2012)

I have been exploring the use of some Caddy substitute clips that are cheaper than the name brand. Have any of you used them? Everytime I have priced Caddy, they are averaging a hair over a dollar each. The clips I have looked at are around $.85 each. For what it is worth, I would never attach my name to a job fastened together with a tie...unless it is under a hood or in a cabinet.


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

For a single cable thats not fire alarm, I say go for it. Just keep it straight and level-ish and avoid any sharp edges. Multiple cables and or F/A cabling I'd use bridal rings.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I should be illegal to use a cable tie and not use a flush cut on the tail.. I hate those lazy guys..


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

B4T said:


> I should be illegal to use a cable tie and not use a flush cut on the tail.. I hate those lazy guys..


Someone a long time ago taught me how to cut those off sideways so you don't leave a sharp edge.

I curse also at those who do not practice proper zip tie tail elimination when reaching through bundles of cable.

I teach my guys how to do it also.


----------



## Clintmiljavac (Aug 18, 2011)

I always twist off with my kleins..is there another way

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## troublemaker1701 (Aug 11, 2011)

I always used this for tie wraps


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

Clintmiljavac said:


> I always twist off with my kleins..is there another way
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


There is actually a tool that tightens the zip tie then cuts it also. Its pretty handy when doing lots of them but not really practical to carry every day.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Clintmiljavac said:


> I always twist off with my kleins..is there another way
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


Yes, use sharp ***** and cut at a 45 with one blade of the ***** sitting on the clip side of the cable tie. Only one blade does the cutting, hard to explain without a pic though...


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> Yes, use sharp ***** and cut at a 45 with one blade of the ***** sitting on the clip side of the cable tie. Only one blade does the cutting, hard to explain without a pic though...


Why cut at a 45.. it leaves a sharp edge.. cut at a 90.. no sharp edge.. flush cut is the mission.. :thumbsup:


----------



## bs1224 (Jan 18, 2012)

It is fire alarm MC. It will be above a drop ceiling. The wires are a lot easier to hide when using tie wraps.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

B4T said:


> Why cut at a 45.. it leaves a sharp edge.. cut at a 90.. no sharp edge.. flush cut is the mission.. :thumbsup:


If you cut it like I was trying to describe it will be completely flush, Ill post a pic tomorrow...it's a good trick.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Horrid looking mc & tie wire all day every day above dropped ceilings in most small commercial installs for me.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

B4T said:


> Why cut at a 45.. it leaves a sharp edge.. cut at a 90.. no sharp edge.. flush cut is the mission.. :thumbsup:


If there was any doubt that you post the opposite of what other people say just for the attention and starting an argument it has been removed.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Holy ****! Depends what you are zip tying. EMT, definetly hack, you suck. MC to seismic wire coming from a light, sure thing.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I like to use the cable tie tool also. They are not for every application. But they are great for cable tray.
The little black adjustable knob on the bottom sets the tensile strength to cut the cable. Pulls and cuts to your specification. No sharp end remains.
This one here is about 30 years old.


----------

